# EP JULY buy two get one FREE peptide specials!



## TwisT (Jul 2, 2011)

*



PLEASE SEE BELOW FOR OUR BUY TWO GET ONE FREE PEPTIDE DEALS!
    WE ONLY HAVE A LIMITED AMOUNT OF INVENTORY SO WHEN ITS GONE THEN WE WILL STOP THE BUY TWO GET ONE FREE PROMOTION.

**WERE ALSO KEEPING OUR SHIPPING PROMOTION GOING FOR THE TIME BEING.

    USA ORDERS OVER 150$ GET FREE PRIORITY SHIPPING!

    CANADIAN ORDERS OVER 300$ GET FREE EMS EXPRESS SHIPPING

    ALL INTERNATIONAL ORDERS GET AN EXPRESS SHIPPING UPGRADE. JUST PAY FOR REGULAR SHIPPING. NO INVOICE MINIMUM!*


*********JULY BUY TWO GET ONE FREE PEPTIDE SPECIALS!*******

 *GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg $39.99 and Buy two get one free!*
*GHRP-6 5mg $16.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*GHRP-6 5MG 10-pack $159.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*GHRP-2 5mg $16.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*GHRP-2 5MG 10-pack $165.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*Ipamorelin 2000 mcg- $13.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*IPAMORELIN 2000MCG 10-PACK - $129.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*CJC1295 (NO DAC)(MOD GRF 1-29) 2MG $18.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*CJC-1295 (NO DAC)(MOD GRF 1-29) 10-PACK $179.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*CJC1295 2MG AND IPAMORELIN 2000MCG COMBO PACK $32.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*CJC1295 (NO DAC)(mog grf 1-29) AND GHRP-2 5MG COMBO PACK $32.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*CJC1295 (NO DAC)(MOD GRF 1-29) AND GHRP-6 COMBO PACK $32.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*

*IGF DES 1,3 1MG 49.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!* 
*IGF DES 1,3 1MG (5-PACK) $229.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
*IGF DES 1,3 1MG (10-PACK) $399.99 AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!*
******THE FOLLOWING ARE ON SALE BUT NOT BUY TWO GET ONE FREE******

*WEVE DECIDED TO LOWER THE PRICE OF OUR FOLLISTATIN 344FROM $179.99 TO $149.99!*

*WEVE ALSO LOWERED OUR **5 PACKS**FROM 889.99 TO $729.95*
*MELANOTAN 2 10MG only $21.99 *
*MELANOTAN 2 10MG (5-PACK) ONLY $89.99*
*Fragment 176-191 for only16.99$ per 5mg! *
IGF-1 LR3 1MG ONLY $69.99!!
IGF-1 LR3 5-PACK ONLY $329.99
         IGF-1 LR3 10-PACK ONLY $599.99
*                      PLEASE NOTE THAT WE CANNOT ALTER ALREADY PLACED ORDERS. WE APOLOGIZE FOR THIS
                        BUT WE DO NOT HAVE THE ABILITY SO PLEASE DO NOT EMAIL US ASKING FOR THIS.*
​  *                                           BE SURE TO VISIT **EXTREME PEPTIDE**NOW AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF SOME OF THE BEST PRICES IN THE INDUSTRY!*​ 
*AND  DONT FORGET THAT ALL ORDERS PLACED BEFORE 12 PM OF IN STOCK ITEMS GET  SAME DAY PRIORITY SHIPPING! THESE DEALS CANT BE BEAT ANYWHERE AT  ANYTIME!*


----------



## TwisT (Jul 5, 2011)

up


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 5, 2011)

does the igf come with the acid?



TwisT said:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


----------



## TwisT (Jul 7, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> does the igf come with the acid?



no sir


----------



## zebedee (Jul 8, 2011)

What is the shipping promotion? Does that apply to peptide orders only? I just made an international order with you guys for RC's and paid regular shipping. Will that be upgraded to express delivery?


----------



## TwisT (Jul 8, 2011)

zebedee said:


> What is the shipping promotion? Does that apply to peptide orders only? I just made an international order with you guys for RC's and paid regular shipping. Will that be upgraded to express delivery?



PM me your order #, here are the shipping promos


*USA ORDERS OVER 150$ GET FREE PRIORITY SHIPPING!*​ 
*CANADIAN ORDERS OVER 300$ GET FREE EMS EXPRESS SHIPPING*​


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Jul 8, 2011)

zebedee said:


> What is the shipping promotion? Does that apply to peptide orders only? I just made an international order with you guys for RC's and paid regular shipping. Will that be upgraded to express delivery?




All international orders got express during this promo. U r gtg


----------



## zebedee (Jul 8, 2011)

Great stuff guys! I didn't even know about it when I placed the order so that's a nice bonus.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 8, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> All international orders got express during this promo. U r gtg



I stand corrected, now get back to work and stop trolling


----------

